# Removing the 3rd Row Seats



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

Has anyone here removed the 3rd row seats from their Tiguan? My GF is looking at one, and we would much rather have the extra cargo space. I wasn't sure if it was something simple.

Thanks!


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have not removed my third row, but I did look to see what would be involved. Open your rear hatch and remove the rear part of the floor piece to expose part of the spare tire. On both the left and right side of the back of the 3rd row seats you will find a pull loop. Grab both pull loops and pull. The 3rd row seats will lift up from the back to give you complete access to the spare tire. If you need pictures look in your owner's manual under changing a flat tire. Anyway, once you have the seat up, you can see the bolts that mount the third row seats. I forget exactly how many, but there are 4-6 bolts on each side of the seat mounts that go into the floor stamping. You should be able to remove all of those bolts and the seat will come out, but I suspect that is will be heavy and awkward so be careful getting it out.

I suspect that the hardest part will be fashioning a new floor to make it flat and usable. Good luck and feel free to post pics of your results.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

The 3rd row folds down flat, why not just do that instead of removing them?


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I have not removed my third row, but I did look to see what would be involved. Open your rear hatch and remove the rear part of the floor piece to expose part of the spare tire. On both the left and right side of the back of the 3rd row seats you will find a pull loop. Grab both pull loops and pull. The 3rd row seats will lift up from the back to give you complete access to the spare tire. If you need pictures look in your owner's manual under changing a flat tire. Anyway, once you have the seat up, you can see the bolts that mount the third row seats. I forget exactly how many, but there are 4-6 bolts on each side of the seat mounts that go into the floor stamping. You should be able to remove all of those bolts and the seat will come out, but I suspect that is will be heavy and awkward so be careful getting it out.
> 
> I suspect that the hardest part will be fashioning a new floor to make it flat and usable. Good luck and feel free to post pics of your results.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Don, I appreciate the detailed reply! 



DFWSKATE said:


> The 3rd row folds down flat, why not just do that instead of removing them?


The third row takes up about 5-6 inches of floor space. My GF is a florist and needs the room. We have no kids, and will literally never use the 3rd row. It's just taking up usable space.


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

rawk said:


> Has anyone here removed the 3rd row seats from their Tiguan? My GF is looking at one, and we would much rather have the extra cargo space. I wasn't sure if it was something simple.
> 
> Thanks!


The cargo difference between the 5 and 7 seater is arguably not worth the effort/aesthetically rough end result.

This image (below) shows the slight incline of the cargo deck in both models; as you can see, it's a very minor cargo loss. 










The element that does have more of an impact are the plastic bulkheads, providing the cup holders for the rear seat passengers.
Those aren't (practically) removable - so I'd truly not worry about ripping apart her Tiguan for such a minimal change in storage.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

You could always get an AWD model without the 3rd row as it is an option with AWD.


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

RCA777 said:


> The cargo difference between the 5 and 7 seater is arguably not worth the effort/aesthetically rough end result.
> 
> This image (below) shows the slight incline of the cargo deck in both models; as you can see, it's a very minor cargo loss.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the photo. It seemed like a much bigger space in person. I think the cargo liner is messing up the space a bit.



pwaug said:


> You could always get an AWD model without the 3rd row as it is an option with AWD.


Noone in SoCal stocks AWD models. Plus it's quite a bit more expensive, for a feature I'd never really use.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

rawk said:


> My GF is a florist and needs the room. We have no kids, and will literally never use the 3rd row. It's just taking up usable space.


Is there something in particular that draws your GF to Tiguan? With 3rd row there are 66 cu ft of space. Without there are 73 cu ft. 

If she’s shopping for FWD SUV with most cargo space there are few other options:

https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/compact-suvs-with-the-most-cargo-space

Ford Transit Connect is 77 cu ft in short wheelbase and 104 cu ft in long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kgking1 (Feb 14, 2015)

DFWSKATE said:


> The 3rd row folds down flat, why not just do that instead of removing them?


Weight savings equals better gas mileage and quicker acceleration, better handling. That 2.0 TSI heeds all the help it can get.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Kgking1 said:


> Weight savings equals better gas mileage and quicker acceleration, better handling....


And even detectable difference?


----------



## Sentrixx (May 7, 2021)

I want to remove mine as well. I plan on doing a small car audio build and a sub woofer in the spare tire. Biggest problem is the 3rd row cover part of the spare tire which kinda ticks me off. So I plan on removing the 3rd row and then figuring out a new plan for a floor base.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

I've looked at the possabity of removal but having to rebuild or order stock parts to lower the rear deck seem more work than is worthwhile. The side moldings and cup holders are the biggest problem. My main issue with the seats are having to haul around 150lbs of unusable hardware which is like having an adult passenger in the back of my car.


----------



## cmarks76 (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello. Did anyone remove their 3rd row from their Tiguan? I am looking at a 2018, 4Motion premium Tiguan and really don’t want the 3rd row.


----------



## sim24v (Dec 4, 2006)

cmarks76 said:


> Hello. Did anyone remove their 3rd row from their Tiguan? I am looking at a 2018, 4Motion premium Tiguan and really don’t want the 3rd row.


I remove my 3rd row to put my extra luggage!!! The space gain is huge !! It's easy to remove , about 3 min !!


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

sim24v said:


> I remove my 3rd row to put my extra luggage!!! The space gain is huge !! It's easy to remove , about 3 min !!


Do you have plans to make a floor panel?


----------



## sim24v (Dec 4, 2006)

azgman said:


> Do you have plans to make a floor panel?


No, it's just for my trip , after I refit my third row .


----------



## Igorz (Jul 26, 2021)

sim24v said:


> I remove my 3rd row to put my extra luggage!!! The space gain is huge !! It's easy to remove , about 3 min !!


Hi,
I'm planning to remove 3rd row too, what did you do with cables that connect to 3rd row (seat belts sensors)? did you cut them? any alarms?
Thanks for help!


----------



## sim24v (Dec 4, 2006)

Igorz said:


> Hi,
> I'm planning to remove 3rd row too, what did you do with cables that connect to 3rd row (seat belts sensors)? did you cut them? any alarms?
> Thanks for help!


None cable, only remove plastic trim under the seat, remove 1 bolt or each side. After I return to my trunk to lift the seat and remove clip of each cylinder. After i lift the seat .
Sorry for my english , i speak french !!


----------



## Igorz (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks! just finished  it was not 3 min but ~20, but it was worth! Space in the trunk is much bigger







and surprisingly the weight of the 3rd seat row is 33 kg, so it is a heavy stuff.


----------



## WSZsr (Apr 12, 2005)

rawk said:


> Has anyone here removed the 3rd row seats from their Tiguan? My GF is looking at one, and we would much rather have the extra cargo space. I wasn't sure if it was something simple.
> 
> Thanks!


I keep mine folded down which creates a flat cargo area. I ordered the cargo mat for a two row Tiguan and it fits perfectly


----------



## RaizT1 (Jun 4, 2021)

Igorz said:


> Thanks! just finished  it was not 3 min but ~20, but it was worth! Space in the trunk is much bigger
> View attachment 107296
> and surprisingly the weight of the 3rd seat row is 33 kg, so it is a heavy stuff.


Now you should lift the carpet up on the sides and put some sound deadening on the wheel wells to quiet down the ride.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Good to know that you can remove but I do really like having it.

I don't think I would have bought the Tiguan if it did not come with the third row.


----------



## CarbonKing (Jan 9, 2022)

Can anyone post pictures of what it looks like with the 3rd row removed? Is the wheel well exposed? If so can you buy the non third row stuff to cover it?


----------



## Adp216 (Jan 12, 2021)

I took mine out and put in a folding table as the floor panel. Fits perfectly, I gain some space, AND I have a card table to use if I want to! 
Might even add two folded up for my camping excursions.


----------



## Adp216 (Jan 12, 2021)

Anyone know how to remove the third row seat belts at the top?


----------



## Adp216 (Jan 12, 2021)

GTINC said:


> And even detectable difference?


Detectable MPG gain!


----------



## erikvanderhorst (2 mo ago)

Igorz said:


> Thanks! just finished  it was not 3 min but ~20, but it was worth! Space in the trunk is much bigger
> View attachment 107296
> and surprisingly the weight of the 3rd seat row is 33 kg, so it is a heavy stuff.


Did you just unplug the cable of the sensors? Are there no errors after removing the seats?


----------

